# Damn dog wont give me the ball!



## DOBERMAN_07 (Jan 17, 2007)

So far you guys helped me with mouthing and heeling issues with my dog and Im hoping you guys can go 3 for 3  

When me and the dog play catch, I make sure he works for the ball. I make him sit or lay down before the ball is throw. He does that without any issues, but the problem occurs when he retrieves the ball. He refuses to let go. I tried everything and still nothing! I offered him treats but he out smarted me by putting the ball down eating the treats really fast and then grabbing the ball again  

The battle continues


----------



## opossum (Feb 20, 2007)

I would teach him the command "drop it" or "release" or something similar using the ball. Offer him the treat while saying drop it. When he drops the ball put your foot on the ball so he can't get it back. You could also teach him the command "leave it" while doing this. Make him sit and wait for you to pick up the ball.


----------



## SadesMom (Feb 21, 2007)

I have this exact same problem with my dobe. I have been trying to teach the drop it/break command for months now and she just doesnt seem to care. Treat encouragement doesn't even phase her. She'll even drop it in my lap and grab it back up if she thinks I'm reaching for it. She's turned it into a game and I just can not figure out how to break her from this. And if we're outside playing fetch or "I'll go get the ball then run past you and sit on the grass until you come to get me then I"ll run again" If you find something that works please let me know lol


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

What we have here is a failure to communicate.

I just love watching when the owner thinks he's playing fetch and the dog thinks he's playing keep-away.

My labrador "alleged" retriever would bring the ball and drop it at your feet. Then, when you reached over to pick it up, he would bark in your face and nearly knock you over, grab the ball and take off with it.

A regular session of 'fetch' usually involved me throwing the ball exactly once.

Esther, who is not a retrieving breed at all, is annoyingly proficient at fetch. She will play until your arm is ready to fall off.


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

RonE said:


> Esther, who is not a retrieving breed at all, is annoyingly proficient at fetch. She will play until your arm is ready to fall off.



Does Esther enjoy the running aspect? If so, can you get those ball-launcher sticks in the US? We have one. It's a curved piece of plyable plastic with a cup on the end for a tennis ball, and it enables you to throw the ball MILES further than just ... throwing it. Means dog runs much more each throw and arm stays on.


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

DOBERMAN_07 said:


> So far you guys helped me with mouthing and heeling issues with my dog and Im hoping you guys can go 3 for 3
> 
> When me and the dog play catch, I make sure he works for the ball. I make him sit or lay down before the ball is throw. He does that without any issues, but the problem occurs when he retrieves the ball. He refuses to let go. I tried everything and still nothing! I offered him treats but he out smarted me by putting the ball down eating the treats really fast and then grabbing the ball again
> 
> The battle continues


Have another ball just like it. When he comes back either toss the second ball if he is willing to drop the first ball before he takes off or wait for him to drop the first one then toss the second one. Or if you have prong collar you can say your out command and give a light pop to the side.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Tess&Coco said:


> can you get those ball-launcher sticks in the US?


The Chuckit. We have three in two sizes. I wish I'd invented it.



FranMan said:


> if he is willing to drop the first ball before he takes off or wait for him to drop the first one then toss the second one.


Esther has no problem carrying two tennis balls in her mouth. The second one usually belongs to someone else.


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

RonE said:


> Esther has no problem carrying two tennis balls in her mouth. The second one usually belongs to someone else.


I want to see some pictures of that


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

RonE said:


> The Chuckit. We have three in two sizes. I wish I'd invented it.
> 
> Ha! They're not marketed as the Chuckit here... unless we have a non-branded poor-relation one. It was very cheap (£1).
> 
> ...


When we play fetch with both Tess and Coco, big bully Tessy tries her best to pick up BOTH balls and not let the baby have any. She fails... I'll tell her the Plott Hound can do it, she'll be so jealous!


----------



## frogguruami (Feb 20, 2007)

We are actually working on this inside right now. Paisley is less distracted inside so I find that learning a new skill works better inside first and then move it outside. She seems to naturally bring the ball back to me inside. There just is no place to run and since we have terrazzo floors she knows if she does run she will wipe out and hurt herself! 

What I have been doing is sitting in the floor with treats, a clicker and her ball. I will throw the ball, she goes and gets it, I put out my hand and say "return" and as soon as the ball touches my hand I click and give a treat. Since she is going after the treat she lets go of the ball and since I am sitting on the floor it is easy to get the ball from her before she can. Then we start over. We just tried to move this game outside yesterday and I actually got a few good "returns" from her before the game turned into keep away. LOL

There are days I just don't think she likes to play fetch! LOL


----------



## opossum (Feb 20, 2007)

Reading this thread this morning has me rolling









One of mine will fetch a ball until he dropped dead if you let him. Just the site of a tennis ball and he looks like he is going to explode. The other one never would play fetch, but she wanted to get the ball and have you try to catch her. She was about the fastest dog I've ever seen when she was younger and she found it very amusing that she was uncatchable.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

FranMan said:


> I want to see some pictures of that


Not much to see, really. She drops one at my feet and, just when you think that's the end of it, she coughs up the second one like a fur-ball.

Usually my first clue is that there is some other dog out there looking frantically for a ball.

I used to know a rott mix that could carry three, but it was obvious. He looked like a gigantic chipmunk.


----------



## DOBERMAN_07 (Jan 17, 2007)

FranMan said:


> Have another ball just like it. When he comes back either toss the second ball if he is willing to drop the first ball before he takes off or wait for him to drop the first one then toss the second one. Or if you have prong collar you can say your out command and give a light pop to the side.


I think I'll try that. He is not able to grab two balls at once so this should work  

This weekend is going to be me winning the war again ball terrorism


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

DOBERMAN_07 said:


> I think I'll try that. He is not able to grab two balls at once so this should work
> 
> This weekend is going to be me winning the war again ball terrorism


You might want to consider a bucket of balls. Because if you're dog is as smart as he appears to be, he'll drop the first ball far away from you in anticipation of you throwing the second. Or worse, he'll wait at a distance with the first ball in mouth until you throw the second. In effect, he could be teaching you to retrieve, and or chase, lol. 

Train Your Dog to Drop it and Leave it


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm tellin' ya, ya'll are creating monstors.

Once the dog understands fetch, and likes it, you will never again enjoy a moment's peace. 

Esther will smuggle tennis balls into the house in that oversize mouth of hers. I moved a desk a few months ago and found seven of them. If you refuse to throw them in the house (and I recommend you NEVER throw the ball in the house,) she will throw it herself. 

The other day she hit my daughter in the face.


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

Again if he won't drop the first ball then the second ball (treat) doesn't get tossed.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

While I like the trading idea, and have heard it works... I just can't seem to wrap my head around the idea.

When I say "drop it", they drop it immediately.

Something that popped into my head for the OP. You said that your dog will drop the ball, but as soon as you reach for it grab it back up?

If they do this a lot, the two things I would do is:

1. Reward immediately, YUMMY treat. Something absolutely fantastic. They have dropped the ball, that is the ultimate goal. Nevermind getting the ball, right now it's all about dropping the ball. They have "given it up" (we'll get to you actually having the ball in your hands in a second  )

Remember than when you reward, make it absolutely crystal clear what you're rewarding for, Ex) "Good drop Brutus!" 

2. Before I would reach for the ball, I would distract the dog with a command they know well. Like Sit/stay. Then reach for the ball. If they broke they're stay, verbal correction and I would correct the same way as any if a dog breaks a stay, by placing them back in the same position.

If the dog isn't dropping the ball at all, (this is hard for me because my dogs are angels LMFAO JOKING, and I've never really had this issue) you could try the trading idea or end the play session. Simply walk away. The dog will most likely find the ball no fun when it's not moving and drop it.

I do not enjoy the chase me game. ROFL. Especially in the winter time in 4 feet of snow. If you don't want to play my way, I'm going back inside where it's warm!

The dogs figure out pretty quickly, that if they want to play, they have to do it your way. Which is politely giving up the ball after the hunt is over.  LOL

Good luck and I hope my post made sense, because now it seems like I was rambling! ROFL


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/wav/g-out.wav


----------



## john tran (Dec 22, 2006)

start with the behavior you want..

give them the ball, once they grab it click and have your hand under their mouth. this will cause them to drop and you to treat them. it took my dog 5 tries and he brings the ball to my hand 100% of the time when we are inside and about 50% outside (too many dogs outside).. still working though..

you also have to have the click = treat part down first.

another way to get a dog to let go i find is to grab the collar and pull at an angle. DO NOT pull on the ball. have your hand on it with almost no pressure, just enough to get it when it falls. praise when they let go. i started with collar pull, then i added release. 

once you have them thinking ball in your hand = treat they'll do ANYTHING to get it in your hand. i chucked the ball about 130 feet this morning, across bushes and trees, he got and brought back to me (not my hand cus of the chuck it) and got to go fetch again. you don't always have to reward with food, if your dog likes to fetch then the fetch can be the reward.

john


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is how to get (almost) any dog to release (almost) any object. I say almost because there are exceptions to every rule.

For the OP with the dobe, first, if the dog will drop the ball for a treat, first, offer the treat, at the same time you take hold of the dog's collar.

Give the treat WHILE you are holding the collar. Then prevent the dog from grabbing the ball until you pick it up.

For dogs who will not release for a treat or another toy, put your hand inside the collar at the top, and apply steady upward pressure. This works best if the collar is up behind the ears and up under the chin. Keep up the steady pressure until the dog drops the object. As the dog is dropping the object, say OUT, and immediately treat the dog.

Many people train their dogs to clamp onto objects and refuse to release by reaching out for and taking the puppy's precious prize as he returns.

NEVER REACH for what the puppy has! Always play trade until the pup learns that you are going to throw the object again. Use lots of toys when playing fetch. If the puppy is coming back to you, forget what he has, and throw him another toy. Making sure you are touching the collar when you ask the puppy to release can also prevent dogs learning to play the "stay just out of reach" game.


----------



## lilbabyfroggie (Mar 7, 2007)

My dog does this too, she'll bring the ball to you and drop it 2 feet in front of you, if you reach for it, she grabs it and you have to play tug of war to get it away from her. Getting her collar and giving her the "drop it" command works 90% of the time, but she still has her moments. Basically, if she doesn't put the ball in my hand, I don't play with her, and since she loves to fetch so much, she doesn't toy with me too often.


----------

